# Fehlermeldung: Select auf /dev/rtc0.. Failed to set clock...

## abcd

Hallo,

beim Booten von Gentoo auf meinem Laptop sind mir zwei rote Ausrufezeichen aufgefallen (alles andere zeigt in grün [ ok ] an).

Und hier ein Ausschnitt von den Ausgaben beim Booten zusammen mit der Fehlermeldung:

```
* ...

* Activating (possible) swap ...    [ ok ]

* Setting up dm-crypt mappings ...     [ ok ]

* Setting system clock using the hardware clock [UTC]

* select() auf /dev/rtc0, um auf Zeittick zu warten, Zeit abgelaufen.

* Failed to set clock You will need to set the clock yourself      [!!]

* Configuring  kernel parameters ...     [ ok ]

* ...
```

Nun weiß ich nicht, was läuft denn da genau schief und wüßte jetzt auch nicht, wo ich sonst noch nachschauen könnte. Hat jemand einen Tip für mich, oder eine Idee, was da sein könnte? Sonst scheint ja alles zu funktionieren, habe neulich KDE installiert usw. Eigentlich stört es mich ja auch nicht, nur halt, rote Ausrufezeichen, Gefahr, und man möchte ja nur lauter grüner ok sehen  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

Welche Kernelversion?

----------

## abcd

Hier die Version des Kernels:

```
> cat /proc/version

Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 (root@miranda) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP Thu Jun 26 18:36:15 UTC 2008
```

----------

## mrsteven

Okay, es kann sein, dass dein Problem das gleiche ist wie das hier und sich nur anders auswirkt: After "Setting System clock using....." freezes

In meinem Fall hat erst ein Update auf 2.6.26-gentoo-r2 geholfen.

----------

## Psycho Dad

Bei mir hat es geholfen, in die /etc/conf.d/clock das einzutragen:

```
CLOCK_OPTS="--directisa"
```

----------

## abcd

Unglaublich, aber wahr, die Einstellung in /etc/conf.d/clock mit CLOCK_OPTS="--directisa" hat mir auch geholfen. Danke an alle, insbesondere an Psycho Dad! Jetzt habe lauter grüner [ ok ]  :Wink: 

----------

## Psycho Dad

Danke.

Habe übrigends gerade herausgefunden, das die Zeile in /etc/conf.d/clock unter meinem 2.6.27-gentoo-r1-Kernel bei mir nicht mehr nötig ist.

Möglicherweise auch schon unter 2.6.26-gentoo-r2 wie bei mrsteven, aber da hatte ich es nicht getestet.

----------

## abcd

Habe jetzt auf 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 "upgradet" und die Zeile in /etc/conf.d/clock ist bei mir auch nicht mehr nötig...

Danke.

----------

